
Talkin’ Treble: How Android engineers are winning the war on fragmentation - reeteshv
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/06/talkin-treble-how-android-engineers-are-winning-the-war-on-fragmentation/
======
stevenwoo
How can this talk about the Essential phone being the best case scenario for
OS updates when they just went out of business - did they write this last
month and never edit it before publishing this?

~~~
555513
They never announced they retired.

~~~
stevenwoo
OK, I misunderstood that from the announcement that their next phone was
cancelled.

